# Epson Flatbed: Like the unicorn, does it exist?



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone know where to find a flatbed printer that isn't 1 million dollars? I have heard rumors that there are folks out there making modified epson printers (usually epson 4000's) into flatbeds. I know a lot of the DTG printers are modified epsons but I don't want it for t-shirt printing. 

Thanks!


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

what do you want to print on?


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Mutoh, a Japanese company makes all the Epson printers. Mutoh now makes under their name an eco solvent 64" wide flatbed /roll printer hybrid selling for $39,999 USD. They are based out of Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

whats a flatbed printer?


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

A printer usually used for printing onto hard, flat substrates like signs. As the name suggests, they have a flat bed where you can place your substrate.

Alex


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

www.mutoh.com, www.fujifilm.com
www.incadigital.com
Inca invented the UV digital flatbed printer ten years ago


----------

